

The Scam of Heartburn and Indigestion. We’ve All Been Fooled - Errorcod3
http://livingtraditionally.com/the-scam-of-heartburn-and-indigestion-weve-all-been-fooled/

======
Errorcod3
"heartburn, acid reflux, and indigestion are due to a lack of stomach acid
(HCl), not too much"

Crazy but make sense for it becoming more of an issue as you get older.

------
moonbug
"citation needed", as they say over at that Other Place.

